

Introducing Live for RubyMotion - irrationalfab
http://irrationalfab.github.com/blog/2012/05/22/introducing-live-for-rubymotion/

======
strags
We had something similar quite a while ago at Naughty Dog, when working on the
Jak and Daxter PS2 games. Our development environment was Emacs, and as well
as having a REPL console in one of the buffers, you could position your cursor
inside any function/method, hit CTRL/T, and have just that function compiled
and updated on the target hardware, on the fly, with no restart required.

Iterative programming is especially suited for game development, where you
want to rapidly experiment with tweaking parameters and behaviors without
waiting for a full compile/link/download/restart.

~~~
getsat
Was this using GOAL?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp>

~~~
strags
Yep. GOAL was built from the ground up to support hot relinking, as well as a
number of other nice features. Very cool for the time.

------
lux
This is really cool!

I wonder if people are working on autocomplete packages for different
IDEs/editors to help make RubyMotion smoother with those long method names
(didn't see much googling it). IMO in combination with this, autocompletion
would make RubyMotion a tremendously compelling option for iOS development.

~~~
bora
Have you guys seen this? Textmate bundle for auto-completion.
<https://github.com/libin/RubyMotion.tmbundle>

------
zealog
The build, check, tweak, rebuild is certainly the most time consuming part of
any iOS development. This is a really great enhancement.

~~~
nupark2
If you use unit tests and Interface Builder, that time should largely
disappear.

~~~
hboon
It doesn't if you use alot of custom views and animations.

------
daulex
Bret Victor's reach never stops amazing me.

------
ckluis
Another step in the right direction!

------
siuying
this is insanely cool!

